# Flats boot suggestions



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I’ve had two pairs of simms zip it boots and haven’t had any issues. I still have both actually. First pair was a little snug and I got the second on sale. Both are 4 years +. They do yellow after some use but I guess that’s normal. No zipper issues.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll be buying another pair of the Zippits once my current pair are done.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hard to find wading boots made in the USA that aren’t for googans. I hope to see the market for them open up.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

the Zipits are cool but if you're going somewhere with a sharp bottom, you'll shred them in a week. Otherwise they're great and easy to put on if you're jumping out of the skiff once or twice in a day.
Last time I was in the Yucatan I just brought my regular wet wading boots that I were here in BC, Simms Flyweights, they worked out great. I used a gravel guard on them to keep them from filling up with sand. The sharp limestone bottom didn't damage them at all.
I've got a pair of Patagonia River Salts now too, guys are wearing these for flats fishing and they're made in the US. Pricey but tough as nails.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

k-roc said:


> the Zipits are cool but if you're going somewhere with a sharp bottom, you'll shred them in a week. Otherwise they're great and easy to put on if you're jumping out of the skiff once or twice in a day.
> Last time I was in the Yucatan I just brought my regular wet wading boots that I were here in BC, Simms Flyweights, they worked out great. I used a gravel guard on them to keep them from filling up with sand. The sharp limestone bottom didn't damage them at all.
> I've got a pair of Patagonia River Salts now too, guys are wearing these for flats fishing and they're made in the US. Pricey but tough as nails.


Simms VaporTreads are solid too but no longer made. I wish they made their boots and everything in USA.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I wear different flats footwear depending on conditions. Have a pair of Orvis Anddros flats stalker which is serious. Excellent protection from reef, rock, coral. I use neoprene socks inside them. Also zip on for less serious and often just a slip on with harder soles. Barefoot on sand flats typically. In mud I wear the Orvis stalkers so the mud cannot suck them off. You never know what is in and under the mud._ in SWFl I keep an easy slip on in the skiff. _


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Wahlly41 said:


> I'm looking to replace my current flats boots and would like some input. I've been wearing ForEverlast Reef boots which are definitely well built and tough but are heavy. I've been looking at the Orvis Christmas Island booties or Simms Zipit II flats boots. Can anyone share their opinions of these or suggest something similar? I'm just looking for something that's easy to slip on/off and will offer protection from incidental contact with oysters without weighing me down.
> 
> 
> Wahlly41 said:
> ...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Skip any boot with laces, they are a liability. I went zippers a long time ago.

These look to be out of stock at Simms, but you may be able to find them:








Zipit Wading Flats Fishing Bootie II | Simms Fishing


SIMMS ZipIt II Flats Booties - Ultimate booties that go on and off fast. Gusseted opening and corrosion-resistant zippers.




www.simmsfishing.com





They are on the pricier side, and I have a pair and the neoprene didn't hold up all that great.

I've also gone through a couple pair of these:



Access to this page has been denied.



Looks again like these are out of stock.

I've never had an issue with coral in these - they are strong enough and I try to step around coral. Never understood that complaint.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Patagonia River Salt boots are great! Designed by Danner, pricey but last forever.


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

NRS vaporloft works for me on sand - would not use on coral


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> Skip any boot with laces, they are a liability. I went zippers a long time ago.
> 
> These look to be out of stock at Simms, but you may be able to find them:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean by saying that laces are a liability! They never seem to break when you’re at home, that’s why I always carry a new replacement set of laces in my gear bag!


----------



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

Wahlly41 said:


> I'm looking to replace my current flats boots and would like some input. I've been wearing ForEverlast Reef boots which are definitely well built and tough but are heavy. I've been looking at the Orvis Christmas Island booties or Simms Zipit II flats boots. Can anyone share their opinions of these or suggest something similar? I'm just looking for something that's easy to slip on/off and will offer protection from incidental contact with oysters without weighing me down.


I really like my Simm's Flat Sneakers. A little pricey but very comfortable and durable. I use mine twice a week for walking on mixed sand, grass and coral flats in the Red Sea. Have also used them to wade in the Outer Banks, NC. Be sure to get one full size larger than normal to accommodate wading socks.









Flats Sneaker | Flats Wading Shoe | Simms Fishing


SIMMS Flats Sneakers - Sneaker comfort and mobility meets wading boot durability and support for the saltwater flats.




www.simmsfishing.com


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The Fin said:


> I know what you mean by saying that laces are a liability! They never seem to break when you’re at home, that’s why I always carry a new replacement set of laces in my gear bag!


Laced boots have their place, but the laces themselves are a magnet to catch fly line.

For places where someone is wading a majority of the day, like Christmas Island, sturdier boots with laces are probably better due to comfort. Or for rocky areas like the NE.

But if there is a combination of wading and also from a boat, zip ons can be much better. Good example is permit and bone fishing - mainly done from a skiff in the Caribbean, but then there are cases where it is better to hop out and wade up to the fish. There isn't time to lace up - this is where the zipper comes in handy.

I carry zip ons on my skiff since I rarely need them, and when we do, it is either because we need to quickly get out, or wear them for a short duration.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I wear the Simms Zipit have have for a while. Honestly, we got my wife a pair of scuba booties from amazon years ago and she still wears them. Granted, she only wears them a couple times of year or if we have gone to belize or mexico but for the amount she wears them, they are inexpensive and perfect. Just a thought.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm wearing the Orvis bootie these days but prefer the Simms Zipit. For all-days with lots of walking or neoprene-gashing conditions, I go to the Simms flats sneaker.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Wahlly41 said:


> I'm looking to replace my current flats boots and would like some input. I've been wearing ForEverlast Reef boots which are definitely well built and tough but are heavy. I've been looking at the Orvis Christmas Island booties or Simms Zipit II flats boots. Can anyone share their opinions of these or suggest something similar? I'm just looking for something that's easy to slip on/off and will offer protection from incidental contact with oysters without weighing me down.


I have a pair of Chotas (no longer made) that have held up well!


----------



## Wahlly41 (Feb 4, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> Skip any boot with laces, they are a liability. I went zippers a long time ago.
> 
> These look to be out of stock at Simms, but you may be able to find them:
> 
> ...


I agree about the laces. I've had some in the past and when wading ankle deep they were constantly catching my fly line. I primarily fish muddy bottoms and would have mud all over my hands and everything else it seemed when untying laced boots. 
I have an Academy locally so I'll try them to see if they have those Magellan boots. Barring that it seems that most replies on this thread lean toward the Simms Zipit.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Another option is the soft science fin boot. I have the lace up version. They are super light and comfortable. The bottom is foam like crocs. They Have really wide bottom so good in mud. They aren’t really structured (think converse) so don’t give a ton of support for ankle like some wading boots.









SoftScience Shoes Fin Boot


Description The Fin Boot was developed to meet the needs of boat captains, professional fishermen, and fishing enthusiasts who wanted the features and benefits of our original Fin fishing shoes, but in a boot. The Fin Boot contains a self-draining system and neoprene and mesh upper that dries...




www.skuzeshoes.com


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

I just use dive boots. They have a thick hard rubber sole and zip up. Good protection from oysters, comfortable, last a long time


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Tankerfly said:


> I just use dive boots. They have a thick hard rubber sole and zip up. Good protection from oysters, comfortable, last a long time


And you can dive in them! I've done the same when trying to pack light.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’d try those Simms on first if you can. The 14 was way too tight for me even barefoot. But if you aren’t a Sasquatch, they seemed very well made.


----------



## Wahlly41 (Feb 4, 2021)

Surffshr said:


> I’d try those Simms on first if you can. The 14 was way too tight for me even barefoot. But if you aren’t a Sasquatch, they seemed very well made.


Thanks for the heads up. I see Gordy & Sons in Houston shows to have them in stock so it looks like I'll be making a trip over there this week.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Wading booties - recommendations


Been looking at reviews on line but would like some real world feedback. Not afraid to step up and pay for a good pair. Pay once, cry once... My preference is zip up for ease of use. Thx




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

"NRS ATB Wetshoe - Moosejaw" Access to This Page Has Been Blocked
I have had these for 8 months and love them.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

I wade a ton over areas with oysters and these boots are nice and comfortable and stay zipped up.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

NRS Backwater Wetshoes


The NRS Backwater Wetshoe is the ultimate wading bootie for kayak anglers moving in and out of the boat in pursuit of fish.



www.nrs.com





Got a pair of these for the Bahamas and can't complain. They held up and were comfortable all week. I need different socks but that's a different thread


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a pair of the Magellan's. I also buy them one size larger to allow for waders. The zipper on the top makes them much easier to remove when wet.


----------



## SEfish (10 mo ago)

Gervais said:


> I’ve had two pairs of simms zip it boots and haven’t had any issues. I still have both actually. First pair was a little snug and I got the second on sale. Both are 4 years +. They do yellow after some use but I guess that’s normal. No zipper issues.


How much did you size up on your second pair? I'm a 9.5 sneaker, so curious if I should go with a 10 or 11.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Simms VaporTreads are solid too but no longer made. I wish they made their boots and everything in USA.


I’ve got an 11 (I think) vapor tread used 2x……


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mixologist45 said:


> I’ve got an 11 (I think) vapor tread used 2x……


I’m a 12, I saw yours!


----------

